# Crackle frog pattern



## Reel Science (Apr 8, 2004)

First, I want to thank everyone on this forum for contributing so much. I'm just starting out and this forum alone convinced me that I can try building my own muskie baits.

I eventually want to paint some baits with the old "crackle frog" pattern. I'll probably use different color schemes, but I really like the look of the crackle frog. Is anyone familiar with how to accomplish that look?

Thanks in advance for any advice.

Travis


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Reel, I think Etch knows how to get the crackle frog effect. 

Shoot him a PM or an email and ask him to post the "how to" on this thread. I'd like to paint that pattern on a few jerkbaits.


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

I would also like to learn how to do it.


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Crackle patterns are easy, just put down your base coat then brush on the crackle medium (walmart sells it for water based paints in the craft aisle) and after it drys spray the top color. You have to play with it a little bit because you cant do a second coat so you have to hit the top coat heavy and fast to get full coverage.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have a commercial version of it I use at work for lacquer's and this is how i do it
1) apply your base coat (the color you want to see in the cracks)
the longer you let the base coat dry the smaller the cracks will be
2) mix 1/3 crackle with 2/3 top coat (color) ( I spray all my applications at work) this is where you need 2 spray guns
3) spray a clear right over the top when you get the size and amount of "cracking" you want

I wished a lot of you guys lived closer to me as it would be a real easy demo for me to show you how to do it


----------



## Reel Science (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks guys, this is great.

Travis


----------

